# Crested gecko temperature gradient



## Seannygoat (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have just set up my exo terra ready for getting a crested gecko shortly. 

My question is, what temperature gradient is good across the tank? I have about 4 degrees c difference from one side to the other?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

As cresties are arboreal you're better having a top to bottom gradient rather than side to side. If they want to cool down they can hide behind leaves or go lower in the viv.


----------



## Seannygoat (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah that's what I have. The higher temp is in the top right corner and the lower is in the bottom of the left corner. Is a 4 degrees difference ok? The temps are 23.5, and 19.5.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ah sorry, i read it as just a straight left to right kind of thing.

It should be fine, mine probably isn't that much different


----------



## Seannygoat (Feb 2, 2013)

No probs mate. I have a uvb on one side and a sun glo on the other, I didn't notice if I needed a heat mat or not?


----------



## Seannygoat (Feb 2, 2013)

Could you advise me on my temps please? I have 25 on one side and 20 on the other. ish! And down to 14 at night. Do these sound okay or should I get more heat in their?


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Seannygoat said:


> Could you advise me on my temps please? I have 25 on one side and 20 on the other. ish! And down to 14 at night. Do these sound okay or should I get more heat in their?


The day sound fine but I would up the night a bit to about 18c


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

Glad you are putting heat in for your cresties, it would seem most people don't.


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

my room temp is around 24 degrees C during the day lowering down to around 20 degrees C at night


----------

